# need quick help - fluid leaking from T's joint



## Pulk (Jun 22, 2007)

My A. eutylenum complex just got injured on one leg pretty badly, and thick-ish clear fluid is leaking from a joint. What do I do?

thanks


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2007)

Did it fall? Please state how it was injured first before we dive into how to fix it.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 22, 2007)

super glue it closed if the wound doesn't stop leaking

if you can't get teh leg to stop bleeding then you are goign to have to pop it off. research that as i have never done it

give it water and stick it in an icu to give you more time


edit:

also, leg injuries are the "best" for a tarantula to get. they can pop their legs off and have seals in the "shoulder" that keep them from leaking to death... but the leg has to be popped in a certain way or you just end up making things worse. but, a leg injury is a million times more easy to deal with than body trauma, like


----------



## Pulk (Jun 22, 2007)

its cage was upended, and it was under its hide.

there's a glob of the stuff on the leg, but it's not being added to. should i leave it?

all i have is carpenter's glue (cream-colored) and elmer's.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2007)

With leg injuries I always watch and wait. They seem to have a bit more control with fluid in the leg then say if it were the abdomen. So watch her for a little bit and if the drop you see does not get bigger and drip, i'd just leave her be.
And since you say its not getting bigger, sounds like she will be just fine, minor ding.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 22, 2007)

it doesn't seem to be getting any bigger. 

in this thread the guy mentions "liquid bandage"... what's that?

Edit: crap, the leg is falling off.
it's loosely attached... i'm pretty scared to try to take it off. I've only had three T's ever, including this one, and I killed one of them already.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2007)

Liquid bandaid is what I use, you can get it at almost any store and with one pass of the applicator the wound stops bleeding. I have that in my T room just incase. That stuff works the best out of anything else I have ever used. It’s amazing.
You might get some incase something more serious happens so at least you have it incase.

Leave her be and keep an eye on her, it sounds like you won't have to do anything. Close call!  :}


----------



## Pulk (Jun 22, 2007)

I doubt he has any feeling in or control of the leg, looking at the way it's bent and how it doesn't move. Link to a guide on safely taking legs off spiders? A little nervous.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2007)

Pulk said:


> I doubt he has any feeling in or control of the leg, looking at the way it's bent and how it doesn't move. Link to a guide on safely taking legs off spiders? A little nervous.


Don't worry about it, this method is usually reserved for a bad mangled limb that you can't get to stop bleeding. By removing the leg at a lower joint you then have a smaller area of bleeding to control. But in your case that is a non issue. She may favor the leg, and it may be unsightly, but if she thinks it’s in her way she will remove it on her own. I have had a few T's pull brand new legs out a mangled limb, so just leave her be.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a him! :razz: 

but seriously, you wouldn't worry about a dead leg attached to a live spider... like, rotting, or something?

Edit: I guess not. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2007)

Pulk said:


> It's a him! :razz:
> 
> but seriously, you wouldn't worry about a dead leg attached to a live spider... like, rotting, or something?


No, I have a picture somewhere of a M. Robustum that escaped and met the cat in the kitchen a few weeks later. His leg was mangled beyond all belief. It had some spot mold on it at one point, it turned black, it was curled and useless, but when molt time came a full sized new leg came out of that mangled mess. 
He will cast it off if its a problem, but since the bleeding stopped so fast I dont think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks _very_ much you two, I think he's gonna be ok. (another foot is slightly mangled, but I think it'll be fine.)

How long should I wait to feed him, handle him, etc.?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd wait till he molts before you do any handling, he's already messed up why risk something happened again. 
As for feeding, wait a week till the wounds are nice and hardened up then offer something.


----------



## jr47 (Jun 23, 2007)

If its not bleeding leave it. I had one do that and favored the leg for about a week. then slowly started useing it again like it never happened. Just keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 24, 2007)

I checked on him today and, as far as I can tell, he's perfect! You have to look really carefully to tell that he was injured in the first place. He doesn't let that leg touch the ground when he walks, but he can move it and everything.


----------



## Feathers (Jun 24, 2007)

*Unfortunately, tragedy is a life norm*

Pulk, I wish your T a complete recovery. And thanks for the tip talkenlate04, on the liquid bandaid. I'll be buying some tomorrow just to have on hand.


----------

